# Gold Theraband looks and smells like caramel/toffee



## Ash Blue (Jan 25, 2013)

....Or am I just creating some kind of sensory imagination combination in my head?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

lol..... I love opening the bag of TBG to cut more bands.... smells like..... um...well, smells like fun!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are not alone ... this has been remarked before.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9609-thera-band-smell/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*I agree, Thera bands has a very nice smell. I love it!! Saludos :wave: *


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

LVO said:


> smells like..... um...well, smells like fun!


Perfectly stated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Im also a Thera band addict! One good sniff before shooting improves accuracy! haha

I think it is the talcum powder they use because i have noticed old band-sets don't smell yummy but simply rubbery


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

ill have to get some specs thought it read camel toe :nono: :lol: sorry :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

norca said:


> ill have to get some specs thought it read camel toe :nono: :lol: sorry :uhoh: :uhoh:


Hahahahahaha brilliant!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought you guys were kidding.

I don't have a box of this stuff in order to get the full aromatic effect--only the little piece that came with my slingshot. Sooo I picked it up (looked around to make sure no one was spying on me), and gave it the sniff-sniff test. Sure enough! There is a *sweet *essence there. I detected no caramel/toffee, but definitely something sugary and pastry-like. If this stuff starts smelling like chocolate, lord help me!

:cookie:


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Dykeema should also use some kind of essence like Hygenic does with TB. I got a bag of fifty 107s stored in my slingshot box and when I open it it smells real bad


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am glad that you all agree! I thought maybe I was crazy.

I find it strange that exercise bands would smell like candy...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I was up to huffing 6 meters a day when I was in the depths of my Theraband sniffing addiction, but with the help of dipped latex tubes, I have been able to cut back significantly. However, I still get that rush and tingle of excitement whenever I see a slingshot with TBG on it.

I am lucky to have made it out... coulda been bad!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

norca said:


> ill have to get some specs thought it read camel toe :nono: :lol: sorry :uhoh: :uhoh:


Ha, I opened the thread for just that same reason  ooops

Well, I love the smell as well, of TBG that is, but I don't feel guilty about it like my love of the smell of a sharpie 

LGD


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I always thought of it like a real light vanilla-pastry like aroma......hard to pin down.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Charles said:


> You are not alone ... this has been remarked before.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9609-thera-band-smell/
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I remember also this.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14895-why-suddenly/#entry167150


----------

